# Sealed Knot



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

So, any other current/former SK nutters on here? 

Just being a nosy knuckle is all :laugh:


----------



## Spankinginred (Feb 24, 2014)

I used to be a Wupert Blewcoat, I got better


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

@Calamari is


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Spankinginred said:


> I used to be a Wupert Blewcoat, I got better


We all have problems :laugh:

But seriously, it's always good to have Rupert's on our flank when we're alongside Palatines


----------



## Spankinginred (Feb 24, 2014)

It was a twelve step programme to Ruperts Anonymous. " I used to be a Rupert, but haven't been so 20 years"! In fact, I no longer look at blue cloth and think 'That would make a nice coat'


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Spankinginred said:


> It was a twelve step programme to Ruperts Anonymous. " I used to be a Rupert, but haven't been so 20 years"! In fact, I no longer look at blue cloth and think 'That would make a nice coat'


:laugh:

Nothing wrong with a blue coat :good:


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah I dabble, I'm a Swannie in Hopton's. didn't do much last year though.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Calamari said:


> Hopton's.


How coincidental :good:
You have however lost me with Swannie......? Dare I ask your regiment? 


EDIT:King's Ship Swann?


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Tawa said:


> How coincidental :good:
> You have however lost me with Swannie......? Dare I ask your regiment?
> 
> 
> EDIT:King's Ship Swann?


Exactly 

You must have seen the red and white socks around haha.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Calamari said:


> Exactly
> 
> You must have seen the red and white socks around haha.


So I might actually know you then as you (used to?) be with us..... ):


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

From that I' going o guess you're a Godolphin then?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Calamari said:


> From that I' going o guess you're a Godolphin then?


That would be correct :good:


----------



## Spankinginred (Feb 24, 2014)

Bloody 'ell a Godawful!! Was that Steve Carters old mob?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Before my time that, but aye you're correct


----------



## Spankinginred (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm so sorry, he was all my fault. He lives in Normandie now


----------



## Spankinginred (Feb 24, 2014)

Is Dingo (Paul Hayes) a member?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Spankinginred said:


> Is Dingo (Paul Hayes) a member?


Of Godolphin's?

Not one of ours no, but of course he could have transferred elsewhere.


----------

